# what is pin grass?



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

does "pin grass" normally go by a different name? i searched for a bit but could not find any pics/info

thx


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

bigfish said:


> does "pin grass" normally go by a different name? i searched for a bit but could not find any pics/info
> 
> thx


Do they look like DHG? Lol couldn't find anything either.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Pin grass is a terrestrial weed, imported from Europe originally. It grows in the southern US and Mexico, and is edible, both by humans and livestock. But it is not a water plant. I wonder if someone simply made up a name for plant based on it's looks ? This happens more often than I care for in the nursery industry, so why not water plants too ?


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

lol i guess i'll find out when i get them next week from the seller
could not get more info but hope it will look nice!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

please show us a pic when u get it!


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

Here it is!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

That looks like the pin grass I have aswell, I think I met you, I am rcodes brother, I was driving that day, we don't know to much more about it accept that's what it was named when we got it, which it has lived true to its name shooting one blade of grass getting no bigger then a large pin on a vine with a couple roots, it has always been a great spot for my baby shrimp to hide in as it's very thick, good luck with it, if you want it to spead, split it into 4 clumps and spread then a inch or two apart


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

that looks awfully similar to dwarf hair grass? lol and sounds similar too.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

Dman said:


> That looks like the pin grass I have aswell, I think I met you, I am rcodes brother, I was driving that day, we don't know to much more about it accept that's what it was named when we got it, which it has lived true to its name shooting one blade of grass getting no bigger then a large pin on a vine with a couple roots, it has always been a great spot for my baby shrimp to hide in as it's very thick, good luck with it, if you want it to spead, split it into 4 clumps and spread then a inch or two apart


yeah i did get it from you guys 
if i trim it, should i be replanting them? seems like it would be difficult to do so

btw, what is the name of the moss that you gave me? do you tie them to mesh, stones, etc?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey bigfish, and others.

I believe it is dwarf hair grass, but that's what I was sold it as. I would accept it's dhg, since it seems to carry similar looks. If anyone has any, what they suspect to be dwarf hair grass, and want to trade. I'll put it on my other side of the tank and see how it compares.

As for splitting it, don't cut it. Just separate the blades as a whole with the root system. They roots spread under the substrate and shoot new blades up in new places, eventually filling out. To separate it (because it grows with roots getting tangled), grab a small bowl or what not, and just wiggle it around and kind of try to separate the roots gently. Some will rip, but as long as they keep a good part of the base of roots, they should start to spread in a couple weeks. To plant it, it can be kind of tricky, but treat it like the soil it is. I just poke my finger making a hole to drop it in, and as I pull my finger out I slip the plant in quickly as the substrate starts to fill in. Turn off the filter, and make sure to wash your hands. I usually do it during a water change, so I drain some water out to make it easier once the tank is already setup.

You can take a better look of it growing on my L134 video.





On my left side of my tank, it grows like crazy, and on the right side, not so much. The left side has a bit of sun light, and water is sucked in that side for the filter, so possibly more water flow. Everyone seems to love it in the tank... shrimp hide in it, pleco swims threw it, fish spend lots of time looking threw for food. I'll post a picture tomorrow when the lights go on. Hope this makes sense, it's kind of late.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

they do look a lot like dhg (maybe their the same?). someone should put the both of them together and compare ! thanks for the pic!


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

You can see where I pulled some out on the right for you.


----------

